# BC Bud Mango - First Grow



## Tsuto (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello all, I've been a lurker on this forum for a while and wanted to finally register and jump into the conversation with my own grow journal 

I'm a first time grower just looking to do a little "botany experiment" and hopefully get a decent little closet grow going for my own personal supply once I feel comfortable with it.

I planted my first plant on 6/1/11 in a makeshift grow cabinet and recently moved so I'm working on moving it into a closet setup once I have the money to purchase the lighting, etc


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 14, 2011)

This pic is from 6/14 and I'm a little worried about the development so far. I plan on buying some much higher intensity lighting tomorrow and currently I'm using a 175 watt florescent bulb.

It seems to me that the plant is really stretching for light due to the low intensity, does anybody else think it looks a little too long and thin or am I just being paranoid?

The plant sprouted 10 days ago

Thanks!

*_The camera does wash out some of the brightness so it is brighter than the pic appears. The change in setting is due to me moving to a new apartment_


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 14, 2011)

No ur not paranoid dude, its really strectching in that las pic u posted. U need to get a stronger light. Since ur only growing one plant a 250 watt MH/HPS Grow light will be more than enough.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 14, 2011)

You need to take that plant and bury it up to the first set of leaves and then lower that light down to about an inch away from the top of the plant. Or raise the plant to it either way. Also make sure that you plan to get it in a cabinet that you can bring air into the bottom and exhaust air out of the top. You dont want your plants to sit in a completely closed environment, right now its okay but it will cause issues very soon.

Also go to the auto part store and buy one of those reflective things that people put in the windshield of their cars. Cut off the thin layer of shiny stuff (if you can) and tape that up instead, aluminum foil is the worst thing you can use.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll follow your advice. I was kind of limited on funds until payday tomorrow but I plan on getting a much stronger light, reflective material, etc to greatly improve my setup 

Currently its been moved from the cabinet to a closet that is about 6 wide x 3 deep x 8 tall that I plan on outfitting for growing


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

If you have a nice size closet, you can do what I have going. Its basically a box inside the closet, so you can come and go in the closet as you please and as long as your grow room is good and light sealed you dont have to worry about it being high profile, just make sure when you get your air intake at the bottom, exhaust at the top usually fed with a fan, when they start to stink up a good smell, get a carbon filter over your exhaust (look up a DIY carbon scrubber) and use hepa filter on your intake to keep out dust, bugs, pollen, etc, make sure light doesnt come through though, with your lights inside yoo shouldnt be able to see light coming out anywhere. and keep a fan inside the room blowing over the plants like the wind


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking about doing something like that. The closet is big enough that I can walk in and close the door pretty comfortably. I was thinking about measuring this corner and just cutting a top and front piece of wood and attaching them directly to the walls with hinges on the front piece and vent holes/filter apparatus on top. So I could make an enclosed area of around 3x3 and 5 high for a single plant to live happily.

I'll see what I can do today and post more pics later once I get my setup complete


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsuto, get a fan circulating air in there as well. Enough air movement to make "her" wiggle and dance a little bit. That will strengthen that skinny stem..  primary cuases of stretchy skinny stalks are low/insufficient lighting and poor air circulation.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't take a pic but I stopped by home depot today and picked up a 100w MH Flood Light and installed it in my grow closet to help my little baby out for a while 

I figured 100w would be more than enough to help it perk up for now since I only need to light a small area for one plant. I replaced the fixture in the closet with the flood light so I can keep it locked up and just flip the switch from outside when needed


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

We gotta see what you got before we can really get you growin!


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are some pics of the new setup in my closet. As you can see I mounted the light on the ceiling in the place of the normal light fixture (Sorry the brightness/frequency of the light seems to freak out my camera)

I moved the plant into a larger pot and buried it close to the bottom leaves and watered it thoroughly. It seems to be reacting well to the increased light and the leaves aren't drooping as much any more


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent Im sure someone will chime in here soon about it. Make sure you keep the light as close as possible, little mercury thermometer that you can put right at canopy (top if plant) level. The light can be put close, ONLY if you have air blowing over the plants or over the lights pushing the hot up to your exhaust. Test your temps and adjust as mentioned before. In a perfect world you would have both fan blowing up and across in your room. Make sure you get your exhaust and intake going so the closet stays comfy. Otherwise you did a great thing for you baby today she should be thanking you soon.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 15, 2011)

There's a panel in the ceiling that opens up into the attic so I may remove it and wire up some fans to pull hot air out and let it go out through the eaves of the house like I've read some people do. For right now I'm leaving the door open to let air circulate through.

I'll use this time before it gets too stinky to improve my filtering/venting system


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

OMG your set then


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 15, 2011)

I was a little worried because I didn't want any vent air to end up going into neighboring apartments or anything but upon further inspection there is a wall separating the attic area into sections for each apartment 

It's actually pretty big up there. Too bad its so hot or I'd move my grow up there lol

There is nothing but wiring and insulation so no need for anyone to need to go up there to fix anything


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Tsuto said:
			
		

> I was a little worried because I didn't want any vent air to end up going into neighboring apartments or anything but upon further inspection there is a wall separating the attic area into sections for each apartment
> 
> It's actually pretty big up there. Too bad its so hot or I'd move my grow up there lol
> 
> There is nothing but wiring and insulation so no need for anyone to need to go up there to fix anything


 
Even still once it gets bigger and starts to fruit you will want to get a carbon filter over your exhaust outlet. IT WILL STINK.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah I'll definitely be doing plenty to make sure its well sealed up and any air going out is scrubbed clean

Thanks for all the tips so far 

I'll post a pic in the morning to see how things are going with the improved lighting. I can already see a big improvement in just a few hours


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2011)

Fun stuff Tsuto.  What a difference so fast.  Welcome to MP.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Rose, glad to be here 

I'll keep this thread updated with my growing progress


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 17, 2011)

Day 17 update -

I feel bad wasting a few days of grow time with bad lighting but it seems like I was able to correct it well enough for my little baby to really start to take off 

The stem is much firmer and stronger now and its sprouting leaves all over the place. 

Having way too much fun wanting to check on it all the time lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2011)

The magic of the seed.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 18, 2011)

Day 18 - Wired my closet up with some power and a fan to keep the air moving around some. I also covered the room with emergency camping blankets to keep those precious lumens in (Not a bad deal for 8x4' for $2.88). My mango is coming along nicely 

Also I replaced the normal doorknob with a deadbolt. I live alone but obviously I don't want anybody stumbling into it if they come over lol

Also I went trout fishing


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 19, 2011)

Your gettin there brother.  Your seedlings are looking much healthier.
GREEN MOJO for your grow.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Tsuto said:
			
		

> Having way too much fun wanting to check on it all the time lol


 
LMAO Trust me they made this :watchplant: for a reason. We all do it we want to make sure they dont fall and bump their knee. It only means that your not growing "weed," you're cultivating medication. You're in love just make sure you spend some time with the significant other too. :hubba: 

LOL but honestly WOW looking great man real good. Just keep it up! :hubba: (LMAO sorry had to do it again)


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 19, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> You're in love just make sure you spend some time with the significant other too. :hubba:



Haha nah thats ok I like living the bachelor life. I have more love to devote to my garden lol


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 20, 2011)

Day 20


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 21, 2011)

Day 21 - Really seeing some good growth


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 21, 2011)

look at the difference the last  2 pics,

your on your way.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 21, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> look at the difference the last  2 pics,
> 
> your on your way.



Haha yeah I'm excited. The growth was a little stunted at first but once I got my grow closet environment stabilized its doing much better


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 23, 2011)

Day 23 - Still growing nicely 

I know the number one newbie mistake is overfeeding and I'm really paranoid about messing things up. What is a good regular schedule to feed/water a plant of this size? I've read in other threads that the fertilizer balance needs to be higher in N for veg growth and to fertilize only every few waterings, any tips are welcome!


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 25, 2011)

Day 24


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 27, 2011)

Day 27


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice plant u got there Tsuto, but u still havent told us what it is? indica or Sativa and brand?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Tsuto ... Perhaps you should start thinking in giving some ferts to her because i can see some leaf yellowing ( it looks like ).

Read that you had made some questions about ferting. The best and easiest is to buy a fert in a hydro-shop, for veg stage and follow the schedule provided. Then for flowering is another fert. But brands that are "specific" for MJ.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 28, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Nice plant u got there Tsuto, but u still havent told us what it is? indica or Sativa and brand?



It's in the thread title 

BC Bud Mango, according the info from BC Bud Depot its 80% Indica / 20% Sativa


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 29, 2011)

Day 29 - Things are coming along nicely. My plant is about 8-10" tall and is branching out pretty vigorously for the past few days. Hopefully in the next few weeks it will be big enough to begin switching over to 12/12. It's already filling my closet with a nice smell that hits me in the nose when I open it up 

I seemed to be having problems with bugs coming in through the attic and finding their way into the closet through the opening in the ceiling so I've sealed it off temporarily till I can set up a better fan powered vent system with filtering to keep out any unwanted pests. I saw a whitefly nibbling on a leaf and about lost my sh*t >.< lol


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 29, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi Tsuto ... Perhaps you should start thinking in giving some ferts to her because i can see some leaf yellowing ( it looks like ).
> 
> Read that you had made some questions about ferting. The best and easiest is to buy a fert in a hydro-shop, for veg stage and follow the schedule provided. Then for flowering is another fert. But brands that are "specific" for MJ.



I was a little late introducing ferts into the diet but I'm currently giving it some 24-8-16 Miracle-Gro mix and its looking much better. I know some people don't like it much, let me know if you have any tips for better ones.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 29, 2011)

looking nice Tsuto. I like Roots organic line, and lots of people use fox farm nutes. I grow organic though.
Still, looking good.


----------



## Tsuto (Jun 29, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> looking nice Tsuto. I like Roots organic line, and lots of people use fox farm nutes. I grow organic though.
> Still, looking good.



Thanks Rose. I get paid tomorrow so I might make a trip to go check out some nutes


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 1, 2011)

Woooo happy 1 month birthday to my baby mango  lol


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 5, 2011)

1 Month, 5 Days Old 

Right at a foot tall now and getting pretty nice and bushy.

What is the proper size to let a plant grow to before switching over to 12/12? I'm wondering because it's going to be getting close to the ceiling soon and I'm deciding if i should just start it flowering and keep it small for my indoor grow shelf


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 8, 2011)

1 Month, 8 Days Old - 15 Inches tall


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel like I've won the lottery lol. I only planted one seed just to try it out and it germinated fine and grew into a nice plant. Now its showing some nice little female flowers 

I wish I had a good camera with a macro lense lol. There are clear female pre-flowers with the 2 white hairs sticking out of each one which is a huge relief for me just having this one plant. Now I feel OK to try to clone it without worrying about wasting it on a male plant


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 18, 2011)

Now that my mother plant is doing well and I'm sure of the sex I went ahead and clipped off a few clones to hopefully expand my grow closet some 

I realized after I watered the peat that I should have taken out the ones I wasn't going to use lol >.< (Oh well only $6)


----------



## burner (Jul 18, 2011)

Lookin good, I use those peat pellets too, be patient...i'll usually see roots shooting thru after 1-1/2 to 2 weeks. They're pretty decent...I may try rockwool or rapid rooters after I run out.


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks hopefully I'll see some good results


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 19, 2011)

congrats on the girly girl!!


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 19, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> congrats on the girly girl!!



Thanks powerplanter, I was so excited to wake up and find girly parts! This first closet grow was just an experiment for me since I've never grown before and I was so worried my single plant would turn out to be male.

My clones were really droopy for a while but seem to be perked up very nicely now in my clone drawer I rigged up. I hope to keep expanding my setup and get a nice sustainable operation going for year-round harvesting


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 20, 2011)

I know how you feel man.  That first one is always a nail biter.  I think I checked mine about every half hour, and that was in veg. LOL


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 20, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I know how you feel man.  That first one is always a nail biter.  I think I checked mine about every half hour, and that was in veg. LOL



Haha I did the same. It's been 5 days of 12/12 now and I just can't wait to see some buds. It's gonna be like Christmas morning for me on harvest day


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL.  I know man.  When you see those first hairs....I was giddy.  Then I sat there and talked to her for awhile.  Told her how pretty she was, and how being a hermie is frowned upon .  Ha,  yeah, I love growin.  Almost anything really, but weed is the best.


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

I am glad this story has gone from bad to great.....very nice plant when you consider the set backs you had early on.....glad you didn't gve up.


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am glad this story has gone from bad to great.....very nice plant when you consider the set backs you had early on.....glad you didn't gve up.



I'm glad too. Luckily my noob-ness didn't kill it. I've spent so much time reading tips and other grow journals and things to pick up advice. I feel much more comfortable now knowing what to do 

Here's the current state of things: Day 6 of 12/12 its just shy of 2 Feet tall and covered in plenty of nice potential bud sites and branches.

I have 6 clones that will hopefully take root and I can begin vegging them soon


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 22, 2011)

Just a question for anybody who can answer it: I noticed that there are female pre-flowers growing on the main cola but none on any of the other branches lower down. Is that just a normal process where I can expect more to appears as flowering contnues? Or should I be worried about my lighting, etc?

It's only 7 days into 12/12 so not in full flower mode yet but if there's a problem I just want to make sure I fix it early 

Pardon my paranoia! lol


----------



## stemjosh (Jul 23, 2011)

I dont think theres any problems 7 days in is still pretty early give it another week and budsites will be poppin up everywhere the light is hittin then just a long wait for some bomb smoke


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 23, 2011)

stemjosh said:
			
		

> I dont think theres any problems 7 days in is still pretty early give it another week and budsites will be poppin up everywhere the light is hittin then just a long wait for some bomb smoke



Can't wait! lol

Sadly a reliable hookup in my area is hard to find and I'd rather not buy if I can avoid it so I'm not really often able to keep a good stash in the house. I'm excited to be able to have my own home grown!


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jul 25, 2011)

Love how she looks, naturally grown. Looks great man!
How hot is it? I see the leaves are curling a little.. Some light misting may help.

Keep it green


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 25, 2011)

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> Love how she looks, naturally grown. Looks great man!
> How hot is it? I see the leaves are curling a little.. Some light misting may help.
> 
> Keep it green



It does get a little warm in there. I'm not sure of the exact temperature (Maybe a thermometer would help lol) When I'm home I leave the door open to my grow room so it lets the air flow and circulate and mist it with a spray bottle every so often.

I haven't trained this one in any way so its just kind of growing naturally. Next grow I'll try some of the techniques I've learned from others on here


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 25, 2011)

lookin good tsuto!


> LOL. I know man. When you see those first hairs....I was giddy. Then I sat there and talked to her for awhile. Told her how pretty she was, and how being a hermie is frowned upon . Ha, yeah, I love growin. Almost anything really, but weed is the best.


lol isnt funny how we do this? im there to.


> mist it with a spray bottle every so often.


dont go to far into bud misting. it'll give you bud rot/Botrytis. keep it up!!


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 25, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> dont go to far into bud misting. it'll give you bud rot/Botrytis. keep it up!!



Yep I plan on stopping the misting as soon as the buds really get going. Right now its still preparing


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 26, 2011)

Day 10 of 12/12 sitting at 28 inches tall and still growing. I added a CFL to help make sure the lower leaves stay well lit.

I still don't have the ideal grow setup but I'll be working on it 

Edit: Looking closer at the top of the cola I see a pistil starting to come out


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking over it this morning I see lots and lots of new buds growing. Idk if its this strain or what but the branches are very thin looking but overall is still has grown into a pretty healthy plant. I'm gonna nickname this plant "Stretch Budstrong" lol

Still, before my next grow I probably will go get some new lighting to juice it up some, a local hydro shop has 400w MH complete systems on sale for $132 

Edit: Just checked on my clones and one of them was shooting roots out so I planted it in a pot, watered it, and put it in my veg room


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 31, 2011)

A pic of one of my clones that I have planted now in a small pot   You can see where I clipped the leaves when I took it from my mother plant and now it has some new growth coming in. For this one I will probably be employing a Scrog approach and rearrange my grow room to better use my lighting across the canopy

I have 4 more that aren't quite ready but should hopefully be planted soon.


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 31, 2011)

Not anything super-impressive yet but getting there


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good Tsuto.  Peace man.


----------



## Tsuto (Aug 1, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good Tsuto.  Peace man.



Thanks bro. Can't wait for harvest time! I know its still a long way off but still lol


----------



## burner (Aug 1, 2011)

It will get there...it's a long long ........looong waiting game. Time around chop gets exciting though. Wait till you start seeing some nugs on her, it's gonna put a nice grin on your face.


----------



## Tsuto (Aug 1, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> It will get there...it's a long long ........looong waiting game. Time around chop gets exciting though. Wait till you start seeing some nugs on her, it's gonna put a nice grin on your face.



I've been grinnin since the seed went in the soil lol! But yeah I can't wait to see the finished product and sit back and light up and relax


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 2, 2011)

Tsuto said:
			
		

> Thanks bro. Can't wait for harvest time! I know its still a long way off but still lol


  I know what you mean man.  I was like a father with a new born.  I must of checked on my girls 10 times a day.  My wife actually got mad because she said I never check on her that much.    Peace to you Tsuto.


----------



## Tsuto (Aug 2, 2011)

My single clone is rapidly growing. It was just about even with the top edge of the pot when I planted it, now its about 2 inches above the rim.

I did get it a little too close to the light I think though and got it too hot. I'm gonna let it relax a little and not hurt it. 

I'm not really sure if my other 5 clone attempts are going to take root but I'm kind of OK with just having my big mother plant and then having this one on deck.

I only have one room so I'm keeping them in together and then at bedtime at 9pm every night I move my big plant into a different dark closet and then bring it back to the light in the morning


----------



## Tsuto (Aug 3, 2011)

Baby bud pic


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a great shade of green Tsuto.  I don't see any burn on the leaves.  Very nice.  Have a great day.


----------



## Tsuto (Aug 5, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> That's a great shade of green Tsuto.  I don't see any burn on the leaves.  Very nice.  Have a great day.



I had to enhance the color and brightness a little to make it more visible since my camera sucked but it is looking pretty good so far. I've counted a few dozen small buds like that one growing bigger every day


----------



## Tsuto (Aug 7, 2011)

Buds growing


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, Those are some thin leaves.  Is this strain a sativa or a hybrid?


----------



## Tsuto (Aug 8, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Wow, Those are some thin leaves.  Is this strain a sativa or a hybrid?



The strain I'm growing is a hybrid 80% Indica / 20% Sativa. It does seem to have some thinner leaves than a lot of Indica pics I've seen though, not sure if its just this pheno or what.


----------

